# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Bar à Vin ou Bar à Tapas ?

## cassidain

j'ai remarqué qu'il y a des gens ici qui appellent le Papillon Ivre un bar à tapas alors que la propriétaire affiche "bar à vin" sur son FB. 

il me semble un bar à vin classique vu la carte des vins distingués, les petites entrées françaises, etc. 

les Français font la distinction entre les deux noms ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Alors la tu en poses une drôle.... je vais demander a ma cousine de Nice....

----------

